# Blast from the past Lowered Porsche' 906



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is how I lowered a Porsche' 906 in the 70's. I dremeled down the top of the gear plate & under the body. In those pre-cryanoacrylic Super glue gel bad-old-days I used aluminum tubes & plastic wood to repair body posts. I adapted the wheels from a Tuff Ones & ventilated the armature with the same dremel I use now


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A flexi-flyer right out of a time capsule!

How cool is that? hahahahaha Neal, thanx mate....I dont feel half as old as Coach sez I am!

Pre CA ....LMAO!!!!!... assembled with glue rendered from mastadon bones and gusseted with sabertooth porcupine quills.

Do I remeber? LOL...What's that you say sonny????

From the dayz when the only thing that stuck to nylatron was yer burned in comm brushes. You'll note that I still REFUSE to use any glue on chassis mods...old lessons learned the hard way. I'll work 8 times harder fingering a mechanical fastener or use the soldering iron to weld things together due to those early trust issues.

signed, Neanderthal Man


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look at all that grinding.  Oh the inhumanity!  Love the stance! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree with RR. You sure got it sitting right, even way back then you had the "vision"! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I agree with RR. You sure got it sitting right, even way back then you had the "vision"! :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: Thanx Joez !

Neal:dude: 


n


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Gotta love that chassis. The 906 always looks better lowered!

Mark


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

aargh!!!make a mold!!!cast that in resin!!!!!!!got to have!!!(wiping drool)


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

BKracer said:


> aargh!!!make a mold!!!cast that in resin!!!!!!!got to have!!!(wiping drool)



Sorry guy, but with my 50+ years of projects 2 do ,long work hours & general business of life, 'fraid you'll just have to go to "Ye Olde Dollar box" get out the ol' Dremel & hack away ! thats how I did it ! Best of luck !!


Neal:dude:


----------

